# Possible finch cage?



## Griff (Sep 22, 2014)

Since we enjoy the budgies so much, my mom is interested in getting some finches. The dimensions of the current budgie cage which we're thinking of housing the finches in is 21 1/2" in width, 13 3/8" in depth, and 25" in height. Anyone have a clue of how many finches could fit in here? Thanks! We're only thinking of finches if our budgies get along and can live in the same cages in a few months time.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm sorry but I'm confused.

Are you planning to try to keep two budgies plus add finches into a cage that is 21 1/2" in width, 13 3/8" in depth, and 25" in height?*


----------



## Griff (Sep 22, 2014)

No, no, no. If Elsa and Gilbert get along after his quarantine, I'm planning on housing the two together, in his 30x18x18. The dimensions for the cage I'm talking about is a cage for the finches in question.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*OK, got it! 

According to this link only ONE finch for a cage that size.

Cage Size Calculator*


----------



## Griff (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks for the help! Looks like mom won't be getting her finches. She wanted at least two. And I don't think she wants to buy another cage for finches. She just bought Gilbert and his cage, so it's a no for now. Maybe sometime down the line!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You're welcome, Kassy.
I'll go ahead and close this thread. *


----------

